# crypt ID



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Is this a crypt? I looke for an hour and couldn't find any matches, any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It does look like a crypt to me. I don't know which one though. I imagine the trouble you've had is because there is such a variety of leaf sizes & shapes possible depending on the conditions. Like a cute 6" plant becomes a 12" monster tank buster with an increase in light.

I like the 2-toned leaves you have. I have a C. wendtii variety (I think) that does something similar. Whatever crypt you have it looks good and seems to be quite healthy. Sorry I'm not more help.


----------

